# PS3. will i like it as much?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

following on from this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111739

MS are standing firm and wont budge. Now I love playing on my xbox I really do, but i'm thinking of getting a PS3 just in my own tiny protest at microsoft. But that'd mean sellng all my games. So my Q is, if i do go for the PS3, will I enjoy it or just wish I'd got another Xbox?

I dont want to turn this into a console war, just wanted to know if the PS3 can match the online play of the 360 as thats all i do is play online.

cheers

Dean.


----------



## Craigus (Jan 22, 2009)

In terms of online play, you can't match Xbox live, that is why I went for one over a PS3, even though there are games i want that are only available for PS3 (Gran Turismo etc.)

It is far better supported than the PS3 online gaming, at the moment anyway, It hasn't been around as long and needs time to grow.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

you would enjoy it more id say, and the ps3 is the future of gaming


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got both but would say that Xbox live is better than PS3 network just now, although PS3 network is free.
However, I need to say that the **** poor reliability of the Xbox really annoys me and I know more & more people who are ditching their xbox in preference for the PS3 which is a massively better quality piece of kit, plus its got blu ray as standard. My own Xbox has been fixed 5 times in the last year and if it dies again I wont waste my time sending it back. PS3 network just needs a wee bit of time to catch up on the head start that XboxLive has had.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

i have not played xbox online much, so cant really compare, but i never had any problems on ps3, and you font have to pay any subsciption, microsoft make anought money then charge you even more to play online! if your paying i'd certainly expect a better service!


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I used to play Call of Duty on the Xbox360, but then fancied some high def gaming and bought the PS3 and still only play Call of Duty. IMO the PS3 beats the XBOX360 online play easily.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

I had 3 xbox 360's, and by the third one with the rrod, I decided enough is enough and bought a ps3.

Without doubt, the BEST gaming move ive ever done since getting a super famicom and selling the mega drive in the very early 90's.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Free online, lag free, up to 60 players on R2, 32 on Killzone 2, dedicated servers and its free

Alternativly pay MS a subscription for peer to peer laggy networking

ultimatly people make their choice on the pad and the ps3 pad isn't as good as the xbox one!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

FitzyJ said:


> I used to play Call of Duty on the Xbox360, but then fancied some high def gaming and bought the PS3 and still only play Call of Duty. IMO the PS3 beats the XBOX360 online play easily.


Xbox 360 is high def gaming....

I don't think there is a whole lot of difference. I think the PS3 has a lot more room for improvement if you look at how the PS2 did with it's final games in graphics.

The Xbox would be the best IMO if it wasn't for reliability problems, but I don't think I would trade in my 360.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to prefer my 360, but now the only thing that's keeping it on my shelf is that I have CoD4 on it and I'm a high level. That and Forza 2.

The PS3 is free to play online and some of the stuff that's coming out on it is making it worthwhile lately. Wipeout HD looks amazing and plays well, Motorstorm Pacific Rift is amazingly fun (More fun than anything I've played on the 360), and there are really unique and innovative games coming out like Flower and PixelJunk Eden. Then you've got GT5 coming next year, Killzone 2 out now, MGS4 going cheap everywhere, Little Big Planet going cheap too, not to mention the Blu Ray playback.

As for the online, I've had no issues at all. The downloads are slower than on the 360 but the gaming side of things is actually better IMO as long as you have a headset. The only thing that's really lacking is a decent Party function which the 360 does very well.

Oh, and the PS3 needs updating _all the god damn time_. It's annoying, but it's often worth the wait since it adds something new to the console.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I've just sold my PS3 for and bought a 360 (mainly because most of my friends have them and I couldn't play online with them). I have bought COD4,GTA4 and Vegas 2 which I had on the PS3 and the graphics are the same!

I'd imagine most of the games are just conversions from the PC versions anyway.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

adamf said:


> I'd imagine most of the games are just conversions from the PC versions anyway.


Not all. A lot are conversions from console to PC which tends to make them rather bad as the controls are normally completely off and the graphics aren't as good as they could be.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

PS3 has some great games at the moment and if you appreciate the exclusives, go for it. If you are just buying the multiformat released then you will be a little disappointed as the ps3 still lags behind the 360 graphically.

Also the controller is a bit cheap and flimsy compared the solid 360 one. Blu-ray is great though:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

winrya said:


> If you are just buying the multiformat released then you will be a little disappointed as the ps3 still lags behind the 360 graphically.


Not from what I've seen it doesn't, I'd say they are about equal tbh. The only downside I've seen on a PS3 version is in CoD:WaW there is some very slight slowdown in multiplayer compared to the 360 version.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok. I think that if you want to play online with other players (noob)s the xbox is for you! If you want the solo single player shoot 'em' up or driving games, the Ps3 is for you! However the PS3 is free to go online and the graphics are margenly greater. The 360 is around £80 cheaper atm but that is for the elite console which i would strongly recommend! There is no lagg on any of the consoles to my knowledge (we have both PS3 + 360 elite.) Over all i wpuld recommend the xbox 360 elite because of the online play which is fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

My elite has been 100% reliable for 2 years.:thumb:

.......runs off and touches wood:lol:

If you want your 360 fixing I have a mate who does the RROD and probably anything else too.

PM me of you want his details.

HTH


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Why is the online gaming rubbish on ps3? i'm very tempted to buy a ps3 instead but i'm put off by these claims! Is it just the dashboard thats poo or the actual in game playing? which i cannot see how it could be worse.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Phil_b88 said:


> Why is the online gaming rubbish on ps3? i'm very tempted to buy a ps3 instead but i'm put off by these claims! Is it just the dashboard thats poo or the actual in game playing? which i cannot see how it could be worse.


I don't think it is rubbish as such. Just not as good as Xbox Live.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

is that because the dashboard isn't as good or gameplay?


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

In my experiance, the PS3 servers are more laggy and have a tendency to boot players for no apparent reason.

And you don't need a 360 elite. I bought an arcade for £120, and then a HD second hand of the bay for £20.

A lot cheaper than a PS3, and you still get HD gaming on the more recent consoles (even the cheaper ones) as they're all fitted with HDMI sockets now.

I've also bought the HD DVD drive (£30 new) and loads of HD DVDs (£2 - £12). So you can still get HD video with the 360. With a bit of fiddling you can get "special" HD videos to play too.


----------

